# Triple Challenge: Politicalchic, Samson, Dante



## emilynghiem (Oct 6, 2014)

This post is in reply to the deadlock
between PoliticalChic and Samson
on the Euthanasia thread. And also
I want to see if it can produce a post from Samson
that even Dante would agree is intelligent and has merit, 
in response to another thread on that where Dante asked for such a post from Samson.

My challenge is for PC and Samson
to either agree or revise my statement made on PC's euthanasia thread.

I am guessing that Samson will be more openminded and find a way
to reconcile this, before PoliticalChic can get over her upset at liberals
and calm down enough to be that objective. So I will bet on Samson
but no offense to PC, I believe she has reason to be that inflamed
over the liberal garbage going on and do not fault her; yet I will
say this anger prevents her from being as levelheaded as Samson and Dante
who I believe are more open to resolving differences because of this objective approach.

You are welcome to prove me wrong if PC can come around
to an agreement that makes everyone right and doesn't have to make anyone wrong.

My points in response to Samson and PC
1. instead of Samson having to defend secular humanism
against assumptions that not believing in God is inferior, wrongful
and even responsible for the death culture of pro-choice and freedom
in choosing abortion and euthanasia freely,
I propose that it is more important 
not to reject Spiritual Healing and the key role that forgiveness plays
in healing mind, spirit, body, and relationships with others in practice, 
and people can still remain secular
and not convert to theism or Christianity and still work alongside Christianity.

2. Instead of PC blaming godless liberals for the death culture
which she used the euthanasia issue to symbolize,
I hold that it is more important to prove Spiritual Healing works
naturally with medicine and science, in order to save lives
and prevent the causes of suffering from mental and physical ill conditions,
in order to turn this trend around, and it does NOT depend on 
believing in a personified God.

I hold that liberals and secular humanists can more readily
understand by medical proof of spiritual healing that can be
demonstrated to work effectively and naturally.

this would solve the problems that PC was protesting so vehemently
and with good cause. again I don't fault her for her reaction, but the
solution is being skirted by arguing over God as personified
instead of focusing on proveable processes of spiritual healing.

the key to the process is forgiveness
so my last point is
3. depending on who is the most forgiving of the others,
that is who will be the first to make peace over this.

so I am guessing Samson will be first, then Dante
and if PC can calm down and turn that anger she 
feels into compassion to solve this problem,
then she can come around also.

PoliticalChic even Luddly Neddite who cannot stand my messages
tries to point out where he agrees with something I post or JakeStarkey
or others. so if even Luddly can put aside the nonsense which clouds up 98%
of my msgs and annoys people so much they cannot read my msgs,
and make honest attempts to try to work with me and back points we agree on,
surely you can come around as Luddly is just as incensed about rightwing
abuses as you are about leftwing propaganda and denial.

I am upset over both at the same time,
so I cannot afford to stay angry or I'd be more messed up than I am.

I have no choice but to try to focus on compassion to change these problems
or else I would be crippled with anger and not do any good or make any progress.

can you consider the points I am trying to make
and between you or Samson, revise it where
we can agree what is the important solution to focus on.

without getting divided over who personifies god or not.
can we focus on spiritual healing as something that
1. can be proven medically
2. will solve the problem or fear of euthanasia taken too lightly
3. will also heal torn relations between left and right politics
by focusing on solutions we agree help all sides achieve higher goals we agree on

thank you 
and sorry if bringing up the truth 
also brings out anger when the
point is to set us free from suffering and strife

where can we start this process
what statement would you revise that
would make sense to you in your own words
and resolve this need to bash people left and right
for taking different approaches instead of
focusing where we might actually agree and do some good?

please use this thread to revise the challenge
where you both agree how to word it. thanks


----------



## Dante (Dec 17, 2014)

I was away for this one too.

hmm...


----------

